# P1089 code



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

It appears to be a fuel pressure issue. Here is a previous thread about another Diesel Cruze with the same code. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...iscussion/70738-p1089-code-fuel-pressure.html


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Grazitp said:


> 2014 Cruze Diesel- 18K miles. Anyone have any experience with this? Now in for the 2nd time at dealer for this and they are stumped. First trip in for this code dealer replaced entire fuel rail assembly, CEL back on 5 days later. OnStar gave me the code and said car could be driven without any problems but I would like this resolved.


I have to stop reading this Form - it's jinxing me. I read your thread yesterday morning. I went to Costco yesterday afternoon and started my car to go home to find a CEL on it. I stopped at Autozone on the way home. It showed a P1089 code on my 12K mile car. The same thing happened when I had my O2 sensor go bad this past April. Hope to have this repaired without the drama that others here have gone through. I'll let you guys know after it's solved.


----------



## Grazitp (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Its frustrating that the dealers seem to know so LITTLE about this and only have a limited number of techs. Tomorrow is another day and I hope they have an answer for me.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Grazitp said:


> Thanks for the replies. Its frustrating that the dealers seem to know so LITTLE about this and only have a limited number of techs. Tomorrow is another day and I hope they have an answer for me.


I know it's frustrating, but try to keep in mind that this is a new technology for the mechanics as well.
Although the online service manuals are helpful in providing a general direction, keep in mind the majority of Chevrolet (in this discussion) service people do not have the years and years of background information that has been developed from servicing gasoline engines.
This vehicle got dropped in their laps and G.M. had not even created service schools for its repair.

As a result, we, as consumers, blame the tech. as being incompetent when in fact, through no fault of their own, they are indeed learning on your car.
As time goes on, the service background based on past success in resolving issues endemic to the Diesel Cruze, will expand.
In the interim, you folks that are, in essence, breaking new ground, will sometimes find yourselves suffering the pitfalls of a new type of product.

I remember when the German manufacturers brought their small diesels to these shores....whata cluster funk that was.
The assumption, incorrect as it was, was along the lines that because these had been marketed in Europe and successfully serviced that the U.S. would have no problem integrating them into the mix.

How wrong they were......and a lot of customer dissatisfaction resulted......almost killed the project.

It appears Chevrolet, through the use of its technical assistance program is trying to smooth the transition, but evidently even they are suffering a bit of a learning curve overload.

Fortunatly, it seems that the vehicle remains operational even with the SES illuminated.....

Keep in mind, as I write this 'novel' there are still many Chevrolet dealers that have yet to even sell one of these so you might want to ask if the dealer has serviced one before letting them have a swing at yours.

BTW....this particular code seems to be related to the secondary, high pressure fuel pump......a component that only exists on diesels and direct injection gasoline engines......

Good luck!

Rob


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Robby said:


> I remember when the German manufacturers brought their small diesels to these shores....whata cluster funk that was.
> The assumption, incorrect as it was, was along the lines that because these had been marketed in Europe and successfully serviced that the U.S. would have no problem integrating them into the mix.
> 
> How wrong they were......and a lot of customer dissatisfaction resulted......almost killed the project.
> ...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Please keep us posted with details about what the dealer finds and does, and how everything works out. Good luck with resolution!


----------



## Grazitp (Oct 25, 2014)

Update; Dealer called late today and said that after much discussion betweem tech and GM Tech Center they have concluded that the High Pressure fuel pump has to be the only thing that this could be. Parts are ordered and I'm supposed to have the car back on Thursday.
Will have to see if this really fixes problem, fingers crossed!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Grazitp said:


> Update; Dealer called late today and said that after much discussion betweem tech and GM Tech Center they have concluded that the High Pressure fuel pump has to be the only thing that this could be. Parts are ordered and I'm supposed to have the car back on Thursday.
> Will have to see if this really fixes problem, fingers crossed!


Good luck. Sounds like a major repair.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Ultimately, they replaced the high pressure pump on my car as well. It has been fine since being replaced. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Grazitp (Oct 25, 2014)

Got a new code today, P11D7 anyone know what this one is?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Grazitp said:


> Got a new code today, P11D7 anyone know what this one is?


P11O7 is a MAP code.

P11D7 ?????? never heard of a letter in that position unless something diesel specific.

If it ends up p1107 the MAP or Manifold Absolute Pressure, a measurement of intake manifold vacuum/pressure, is seeing something out of range, like a manifold leaking, or a turbo overboosting, or a sensor or wiring inconsistency.

If nothing has been messed with underhood recently, where a connector would have been removed but not fully reseated, a trip to the dealer is in order.

Rob


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

vwgtiglx said:


> I have to stop reading this Form - it's jinxing me. I read your thread yesterday morning. I went to Costco yesterday afternoon and started my car to go home to find a CEL on it. I stopped at Autozone on the way home. It showed a P1089 code on my 12K mile car. The same thing happened when I had my O2 sensor go bad this past April. Hope to have this repaired without the drama that others here have gone through. I'll let you guys know after it's solved.


 Follow-Up - My dealer simply reset the code on my car last October. The same P1089 code popped up again in June, 2015 and was reset again. I told them that one more time and I am getting a new HPFP. Well, last week, at 19.9K, it came back again. So, I dropped off the car at the dealer today in exchange for a 2015 Malibu Hybrid with 1500 miles on it. They said maybe 3-4 days turnaround. This time I noticed some bucking when shifting, which may or may not be related to the above.
I'll get back to you all when this gets resolved.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

vwgtiglx said:


> Follow-Up - My dealer simply reset the code on my car last October. The same P1089 code popped up again in June, 2015 and was reset again. I told them that one more time and I am getting a new HPFP. Well, last week, at 19.9K, it came back again. So, I dropped off the car at the dealer today in exchange for a 2015 Malibu Hybrid with 1500 miles on it. They said maybe 3-4 days turnaround. This time I noticed some bucking when shifting, which may or may not be related to the above.
> I'll get back to you all when this gets resolved.


Well, I got my car back a week ago and the problem may or may not be resolved yet. The dealer replaced the fuel rail including the two new fuel pressure sensors on both ends it. With the CEL reset, I will just have to see if it comes back on again. If so, I supposedly will then get a new HPFP at that time. You will probably be hearing back from me sooner than later.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

vwgtiglx said:


> Well, I got my car back a week ago and the problem may or may not be resolved yet. The dealer replaced the fuel rail including the two new fuel pressure sensors on both ends it. With the CEL reset, I will just have to see if it comes back on again. If so, I supposedly will then get a new HPFP at that time. You will probably be hearing back from me sooner than later.


Good luck. Did they say how long in labor to replace?


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

diesel said:


> Good luck. Did they say how long in labor to replace?


I don't know for the HPFP. I'll find out when they do it and then I'll let you know.


----------



## HechoEnUSA (Aug 15, 2015)

"High pressure fuel pump" is a term from newer gasoline direct injection. Any diesel tech with any experience I've ever known refers to it as an "injection pump" just like in the service manual.

As far as labor time for an LUZ injection pump replacement under warranty it is less than 1 hour labor. A special puller and holder allows the pump to be replaced without timing belt removal. As far as diagnostic delays at the dealer these injection pumps just like duramax injection pumps are indefinitely on parts restriction so there is a time consuming process on the phone with GM TAC to get an authorization to order the parts.


----------

